# ANOTHER DOCTOR Reports High Success Rate for IBS With LEAP



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

January 20, 2003To Whom It May Concern,I have been asked to comment regarding my experience with the L.E.A.P. (Lifestyle, Eating and Performance) Program. We have been performing these tests for well over a year now and have had phenomenal results.Our most impressive results have come with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Fibromyalgia, though we have had very impressive results as well with other conditions such as migraine, depression, and gastroesophageal reflux disease.Our experience has been a 95% or better success rate, in that this percentage of persons have either become completely symptom free or have improved in their symptomology. Reimbursement is excellent and easily obtained from private insurance companies. Signet Laboratories has been very easy to work with and are very aggressive about keeping us well stocked on supplies for these tests. Overall, our experience has been a tremendous success and I would highly recommend it to any physician who deals with any of these problems.Sincerely,W. Brad Wilson, MDTexasORIGINAL SIGNED LETTER ON FILE_________________NOTE: Dr. Wilson has been doing ALOT of IBS patients for the last year...big practice I presume...and we figured his patients were happy since new ones keep coming in every day!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Some local discussion on the topic.... http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000407#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Another came today!! ____________________________________Thank you so much for introducing our practice to the LEAP Test. We have had numerous patients with symptoms to justify the test. Even more importantly, weï¿½re getting results.In just a couple of weeks after changing their diet, patients are experiencing significant relief from their symptoms. Without LEAP Testing, food restriction was just a shot in the dark. Patients didnï¿½t eve want to try it. Now, with verifiable results, they are more willing to make lifestyle changes. The format of the Guide that comes with the test results is very informative and the patients are very impressed with the amount of information and how understandable it is.We appreciate knowing about this technology.Sincerely,Steven G. Bander, D.O.Bander Family Medical and Preventive Medicine Clinic(Texas)ORIGINAL SIGNED LETTER ON FILE


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi MikeWhen i get a chance tonight i will look into leap.I have replied to your response and if you get time i would appreciate another from you on my protein/carb/fat ratio.Many thanks again.Tina.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

bump


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Tina







So what's up with your protein/cal/fat ratio? What's the question?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yeah, I know there was a discussion somewhere about her dietary intake of carb, fat proten but I am old and short term memeory loss is sometimes a problem, so I cannot remember where it was posted.Hey, what the hell are we talking about







anyway?







MNL


----------

